# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Some thing unusual happened :o

## francis148

This was a lucid experience when i was taking nap.A part of my dream is like this-
"I was sitting with a girl and i was kissing her.Then two people  beside me left the place and a guy near me took his mobile and took our photo i covered my face-i got this weird feeling this is not just a dream.Everyone one was normal unlike weird dream characters.Everyone was sensible.
He showed me the photo and i noticed my body(photo below my neck),i noticed the t-shirt i was wearing.
Then all of a sudden two people came from behind me.One was a girl and other was ME.
I realized that i am loosing lucidity.Then i waved at him(me),the girl behind him(me) noticed first then him.He came and touched me and i quickly got away from him(me). He was wearing the same t-shirt i saw in the photo."
i woke up.

----------


## Erii

That sounds a bit weird, sometimes I have strange feelings in LDs too. Maybe try to find these people again, or a "clone" of yourself :O
Moved to Lucid Experiences

----------


## francis148

i was quite shocked to see myself in front of me.

----------


## Brock

maybe the other you is thinking the same thing about you

----------


## francis148

::D:  I'll talk to him next time

----------


## skyS

Sooo cool...I had a similar experience. Well, I woke up at night at my bf's house, it seemed normal. There was a knock on the door. I opened the door and felt the cool air, but...suddenly there was....like, I walked downstairs almost transfixed. I heard talking, it was ME inside the house talking to my boyfriend! So I hid, not wanting anyone to discover it. That started my new year's epic dream of the future.

----------


## francis148

does it mean something....like watching a clone of ourselves....its creepy.

----------


## Crondy

you can summon yourself again, just imagine a door and you are behind it. because you technically are and can be in two places at once. you can learn alot by talking to yourself, as from summoning others. 

i've never actually been able to have a long experience lucid, that's just something i've read in a book. i've only gotten about 10 seconds lucid each time, then i get woken up by my dad. sucks monkey balls.

i believe everything can mean something, just like anything can happen pretty much. if you actually pay attention in waking life you feel the connections, it's all about listening, seeing, experiencing. it's the only thing we do, the only way we live. take everything with a grain of salt, but pay attention to yourself and what happens with yourself. that goes for waking life too.

----------


## Finlander

I'd like to see my self in a dream, but I've never really seen anything weird in my LDs. (Even though I've had 22 LDs) Well dreams can be weird.

----------


## francis148

I was thinking if all things in dreams are projections of subconcious then our clones can also think effectively.I was concious(lucid) and my clone was subconcious then he might have thought about me.

----------


## Crondy

yeah i think so, but i also think we cause every second of everything that happens in dreams. our minds are always in control, it's either our subconscious or conscious selves but i think it's both at the same time as well. something has to create the environment, right?

----------

